# Farro Salad



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I love farro cooked in apple juice, gives it a sweet taste. I usually make a salad loosely based on an Italian farro salad.
1 cup farro
2 cups apple juice
Cook that like rice, until the liquid is absorbed, remove lid and fluff the farro.
Meanwhile cut grape tomatoes in half, as many as you want, chop parsley if you have it, curly or Italian. Oil cured black olives as many as you want. About 1/3 cup chopped onion, red, white or brown. Maybe shallots instead. Grated or slivers of Parmesan cheese on top or crumble Feta cheese into the salad. Enjoy.
This is the salad mine is loosely based on. You really can do anything with it an not go wrong IMO.









Italian Farro Salad with Feta and Tomatoes - WellPlated.com


This Italian farro salad recipe with feta, fresh tomatoes, and red wine vinaigrette is a perfect, easy meal prep idea or potluck side dish.




www.wellplated.com


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Sounds delicious! Farro is such an amazing grain - extremely healthy, very filling, and tastes better than rice. I usually cook farro in some vegetable broth, but apple juice is an interesting alternative. I gotta try that!

One of my favorite dishes is farro with roasted broccoli and sun-dried tomatoes. It's very simple, hard to screw up, and the ratio of ingredients just doesn't matter very much. Trader Joe pretty consistently has the more expensive and harder to find ingredients in this dish, at more or less affordable prices: farro, sun-dried tomatoes with herbs, pine nuts, and parmigiano or pecorino cheese.

Cut broccoli into small florets. Toss with oil from sundried tomatoes, red pepper flakes, and kosher salt.

Cut red onions into 3/8” wedges and toss with more oil a bit of salt.

Spread onto a greased baking sheet and bake at 400 for 20 minutes, or until slightly charred

Make farro in veg stock and drain. Toss farro with the roasted vegetables, julienned sun-dried tomatoes, a generous helping of toasted pine nuts, and some grated parmigiano or pecorino cheese.

Eat warm or at room temperature.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

If you have quinoa try that cooked in apple juice also. Use unsweetened in both grains.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> I love farro cooked in apple juice, gives it a sweet taste. I usually make a salad loosely based on an Italian farro salad.
> 1 cup farro
> 2 cups apple juice
> Cook that like rice, until the liquid is absorbed, remove lid and fluff the farro.
> ...


I have a pkg in my pantry I never got around to cooking. You've inspired me.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Startingover said:


> I have a pkg in my pantry I never got around to cooking. You've inspired me.










Daughter had a “Blue Apron” meal yesterday and shared with me. I asked what the beans at bottom were and she said ‘Farro.’ Have never seen Farro used this way before. Is it getting more popular?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

That right there looks delicious. Here's the recipe from the Blue Apron website. It's added to my "to make" list. 









Seared Chicken & Honey-Chipotle Sauce with Vegetables & Farro


Simply seared chicken gets irresistibly sweet-hot flavor from a bold, Mexican-style combo of honey, lime juice, and fiery chipotle paste—delightfully tempered by a drizzle of sour cream brightened with fresh lime zest.<br>14 green SmartPoints® per serving<br>12 blue SmartPoints® per serving<br>7...




www.blueapron.com


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> That right there looks delicious. Here's the recipe from the Blue Apron website. It's added to my "to make" list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She also calls me over for a Farro breakfast. I’ll ask her details. She puts it in a bowl and sits it in the crockpot, with little water in crockpot. It cooks all night. Don’t know how it’s sweetened but it has dried cranberries and pecans in it.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Faro "oat"meal... interesting. I've never cooked it for more than the 10 minutes it says to cook it on the package. Does it get creamy and mushy after being cooked so long? Usually it's sort of al dente - the individual grains are soft and chewy.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

snic said:


> Faro "oat"meal... interesting. I've never cooked it for more than the 10 minutes it says to cook it on the package. Does it get creamy and mushy after being cooked so long? Usually it's sort of al dente - the individual grains are soft and chewy.


Yes. Mushy in a good way, like oatmeal. She put it in a bowl in the crockpot because it was just for two of us and the crockpot was too big. It was a cooked in Apple juice. In the morning she put a spoonful of maple syrup in to sweeten it and dried cranberries and chopped pecans. It makes a really good breakfast. I am always harping about how we’re supposed to eat a few grains every day which is hard to do.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Yes. Mushy in a good way, like oatmeal. She put it in a bowl in the crockpot because it was just for two of us and the crockpot was too big. It was a cooked in Apple juice. In the morning she put a spoonful of maple syrup in to sweeten it and dried cranberries and chopped pecans. It makes a really good breakfast. * I am always harping about how we’re supposed to eat a few grains every day which is hard to do.*


Yeah it's not as easy as opening a box of cereal. I cook them like rice, put the grain, add liquid, cover and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer until liquid is absorbed. Turn off heat, let it rest a bit, remove lid, fluff it, rest then eat.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Startingover said:


> Yes. Mushy in a good way, like oatmeal. She put it in a bowl in the crockpot because it was just for two of us and the crockpot was too big. It was a cooked in Apple juice. In the morning she put a spoonful of maple syrup in to sweeten it and dried cranberries and chopped pecans. It makes a really good breakfast. I am always harping about how we’re supposed to eat a few grains every day which is hard to do.


Sounds delish. Yeah, whole grains are important and faro is incredibly good for you in that regard. I love how filling it is, so having it for breakfast sounds like a great idea. I'm going to give this a try - thanks for the tip!


----------

